# Was hätten Sie am liebsten für Tipps zu Battlefield 2 und Battlefield 2042?



## Administrator (24. April 2007)

*Was hätten Sie am liebsten für Tipps zu Battlefield 2 und Battlefield 2042?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## doceddy (24. April 2007)

*AW: Was hätten Sie am liebsten für Tipps zu Battlefield 2 und Battlefield 2042?*

Wer nur "Die besten Mods" angekreuzt hat, kann entweder nicht richtig lesen oder ist zu faul um weiter zu lesen, denn die Ankreuzmöglichkeit darunter heißt " Die besten Mods und BF1942 dazu"  
Und die ersten 3 Antworten sind sind auch flüssiger als Wasser, denn wie "noob" muss man denn sein um sowas wissen zu wollen


----------



## ich98 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Was hätten Sie am liebsten für Tipps zu Battlefield 2 und Battlefield 2042?*

BF 2142   

@Burtchen Sry, aber wem soll ich hier denn eine OMail schreiben?


----------



## DawnHellscream (24. April 2007)

*AW: Was hätten Sie am liebsten für Tipps zu Battlefield 2 und Battlefield 2042?*

klingt doch verdächtig nach forschung für kommende heftbeilage



 ich finde strategien unsinnig, da auf public eh jeder das macht, was ihm in kopf kommt ...


----------



## hibbicon (24. April 2007)

*AW: Was hätten Sie am liebsten für Tipps zu Battlefield 2 und Battlefield 2042?*



			
				DawnHellscream am 24.04.2007 22:20 schrieb:
			
		

> klingt doch verdächtig nach forschung für kommende heftbeilage
> 
> 
> 
> ich finde strategien unsinnig, da auf public eh jeder das macht, was ihm in kopf kommt ...



Ich will BF 1942 und sonst nix ^^


----------



## Burtchen (24. April 2007)

*AW: Was hätten Sie am liebsten für Tipps zu Battlefield 2 und Battlefield 2142?*



			
				ich98 am 24.04.2007 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> BF 2142
> 
> @Burtchen Sry, aber wem soll ich hier denn eine OMail schreiben?


 Ohje, ich fürchte, damit werde ich jetzt in alle Ewigkeit aufgezogen werden.  

In diesem Fall glaube ich an einen ganz plumpen Versuch von Herrn Thöing, sich den Laverne des Monats, Horn des Monats oder wie auch immer wir es in der 07/07 nennen werden zu sichern.


----------



## Lordghost (25. April 2007)

*AW: Was hätten Sie am liebsten für Tipps zu Battlefield 2 und Battlefield 2042?*



			
				doceddy am 24.04.2007 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer nur "Die besten Mods" angekreuzt hat, kann entweder nicht richtig lesen oder ist zu faul um weiter zu lesen, denn die Ankreuzmöglichkeit darunter heißt " Die besten Mods und BF1942 dazu"
> Und die ersten 3 Antworten sind sind auch flüssiger als Wasser, denn wie "noob" muss man denn sein um sowas wissen zu wollen



  total recht geb 

[x] Die besten Mods plus BF 1942 obendrauf

und wenn denn BF1942 dabei ist natürlich als nr. 1 der besten mods Desert Combat dazupacken 

fürs 2ker brauch ich erstmal keine, spiel eh nur auf ranked innem clan.
fürs 2er könnt ma schon ein mit draufpacken 

Blub


----------



## Zapped (25. April 2007)

*AW: Was hätten Sie am liebsten für Tipps zu Battlefield 2 und Battlefield 2042?*



> [x] Die besten Mods plus BF 1942 obendrauf



Und dann:

* Battlefield 1942: Zockt die Redaktion ab! - Leser gegen die Redaktion *

Na wie wäre es      ?


----------



## SebastianThoeing (25. April 2007)

*AW: Was hätten Sie am liebsten für Tipps zu Battlefield 2 und Battlefield 2142?*



			
				Burtchen am 24.04.2007 22:42 schrieb:
			
		

> ich98 am 24.04.2007 20:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, ich schiebe das - gerngschehen - auf Ansgar  Der hat sich die Sachen ausgedacht, ich habs nur stupide ge-copy&paste-d


----------



## ich98 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Was hätten Sie am liebsten für Tipps zu Battlefield 2 und Battlefield 2142?*



			
				SebTh am 25.04.2007 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, ich schiebe das - gerngschehen - auf Ansgar  Der hat sich die Sachen ausgedacht, ich habs nur stupide ge-copy&paste-d



cleverer Schachzug, der schaut nämlich sehr selten ins Forum --> Abstellsündenbock


----------



## hibbicon (25. April 2007)

*AW: Was hätten Sie am liebsten für Tipps zu Battlefield 2 und Battlefield 2142?*



			
				ich98 am 25.04.2007 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> SebTh am 25.04.2007 15:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Was hätten Sie am liebsten für Tipps zu Battlefield 2 und Battlefield 2042
*   :-o


----------



## ich98 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Was hätten Sie am liebsten für Tipps zu Battlefield 2 und Battlefield 2142?*



			
				hibbicon am 25.04.2007 18:20 schrieb:
			
		

> *Was hätten Sie am liebsten für Tipps zu Battlefield 2 und Battlefield 2042
> *   :-o



die Erkenntnis hatte ich schon im 2. Post


----------



## eXitus64 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was hätten Sie am liebsten für Tipps zu Battlefield 2 und Battlefield 2142?*

Battlefield 1942 forever 

[X] Die besten Mods plus BF 1942 obendrauf


----------



## doceddy (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was hätten Sie am liebsten für Tipps zu Battlefield 2 und Battlefield 2142?*

Na wie siehts aus? bekommen wir jetzt bf1942 ?


----------



## ChZ8 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was hätten Sie am liebsten für Tipps zu Battlefield 2 und Battlefield 2142?*

Da weiß ich gar nicht was ich antworten soll. Wie wäre es mit nem Bundle? ^^

Ich hätte gerne, Guides zu Klassen, Grundlagentipps, Kartentipps ohne Strategien, die besten Mods und ein kostenloses Spiel obendrauf 

Bitte nicht "ich hätte gerne" mit "ich brauche unbedingt" verwechseln. Grundlagentipps fänd ich gut, weil es einfach noch viel zu viele Spieler gibt, die diese nicht besitzen und ich kann von mir auch nicht behaupten von Anfang an durchgesehen zu haben, da BF2142 mein erstes BF war (nebst kurzen Versuchen anderer BF's auf LANs).

MfG HZP aka JuliaeXtreme (BF2142^^)


----------

